# Sapelo Island rules



## seriadlata (May 17, 2013)

All,
    Attached is a comment I recently sent to DNR. Am I off base here? It just did not sit right with me.

This year, I was able to take advantage of the open Small Game season on Sapelo Island. My group, consisting of 5 hunters, camped at the WMA camp area. The facilities were great, even though the power and water were turned off while we were there since it was not a Quota Hunt. I really enjoyed my time and wish to go back in the future. However, 2 items regarding the regulations both confuse and annoy me. They follow:

1.	We were informed that we needed to have someone in the Hog Hammock community sponsor us onto the Ferry. We were charged a fee from our sponsor to do so. As we are taxpaying citizens of Georgia and in possession of hunting/WMA licenses that we paid for, we considered having to pay, what amounts to a bribe, to a fellow citizen to ride a government operated ferry (being operated by government employees) to be an insult. Hunters that want to hunt the WMA should be allowed to reserve their own space on the ferry.
2.	We were informed that we were not allowed to drive motorized vehicles on the WMA roads, even if we rented a vehicle from a local citizen. We were told that we must walk or hire a local resident to drive us around. We decided on the latter, and hired a man mentioned in GON’s forums. This man charged us highly and we were at his mercy regarding when/where we were able to go. While on the WMA, I noticed that local citizens were using the closed WMA roads quite regularly. I found a local resident that would rent me a parking spot in his yard so that I could ship over a vehicle for my personal use. However, I was informed that only locals can drive on the closed WMA roads. If the roads are closed, they should be closed. If they are open, they should be open. Why can one citizen drive on a road and another not drive on the same road? WMA land should be accessible equally to all citizens that purchase the correct license. To me, this is like Oaky Woods allowing Warner Robbins citizens to drive on the closed roads there.

In closing, Sapello Island, WMA is a great place to hunt and a very unique experience. It should be equally accessible to all citizens and the rules should not discriminate based upon place of residence.


----------



## gray bomber (May 18, 2013)

I don't know much on this topic but from what you have written above it seems unfair to most people not from that community. Let us know if you get an explanation.


----------



## ben300win (May 18, 2013)

Not saying the citizens of sapelo are right....you need to find a buddy with a boat. The island is not very wide. Its been years since I was there, but a boat seems like the best mode of transportaion any way. Good luck.


----------



## watermedic (May 22, 2013)

You are 100% right.

Our Ga. tax monies pay for the bulk of the services on the island. DNR does the road maintenance, law enforcement, Fire services and whatever else needed on the island. The locals arent required to have a tag or insurance on their vehicles.

So yes, I believe we should have better access. The DNR leases the land that makes up the WMA from local residents.


----------



## seriadlata (May 22, 2013)

Attached is DNR's response to my question, my follow-up and his response to that. 
Mr. Miller,



I understand the access challenge. The ferry is not intended to be used by the general public(hunting or not) for unlimited/unsponsored access to the island. Part of that reason is that once you reach the island you do not have any transportation arranged and are in an area that hunting is not allowed for most seasons. 



The easiest way for you to access the island is by boat to Moses’s Hammock. Perhaps renting a bigger boat for the timeframe you wish to visit may provide you with your best option. You could bring bicycles with you and roam the North End on your own schedule. Bicycles are not allowed on the ferry. The Reynolds Mansion does rent bicycles, however I believe they restrict the use to the South End. 



Access to the North End is restricted to island residents only if using motorized vehicles. This does include the Hunt Camp. As I mentioned above, Moses Hammock was set up with the idea that hunters would bring themselves by boat to the dock provided for them at that location.  



If I were planning a hunting trip, I would investigate renting/borrowing a boat big enough to transport my family and gear. This would give me the most flexible schedule and not leave me dependent on island transport/sponsorship. 



Let me know if you have further questions.



Sincerely,



David





David Mixon

Coastal Region Supervisor

One Conservation Way 

Brunswick, GA 31520

912-262-3173









From:  
Sent: Saturday, May 18, 2013 10:23 AM
To: David Mixon
Subject: Re: Sapelo Access





Mr. Mixon,


     I greatly appreciate your response. Please understand, my only motivation for this is to gain better access to this land. As I do not own a boat large enough to  safely transport myself, hunting partners and equipment to hunt, I must rely on the ferry. As the ferry landing is a great distance from the campground and the campground is primitive, transportation of equipment and hunters becomes an issue. I am not against renting a vehicle while there (in fact that would be the best option). However, I do not think that it is legal for me to rent a truck and drive to the camp. (please correct me if I am wrong). Therefore, my only option is to hire a driver. This arrangement almost got us left at the camp due to miscommunications between us and the driver. You know the system better than anyone, how would you plan a trip given my limitations? Again, I thank you for your time. I am not trying to be a pain, I just want to hunt and know I will not be left at the campground. 





Also,


    is there any way to get a bicycle to the island?







From: David Mixon <David.Mixon@dnr.state.ga.us>
To:
Cc: Mark Whitney <Mark.Whitney@dnr.state.ga.us>; John Bowers <John.Bowers@dnr.state.ga.us>; Alex Coley <Alex.Coley@dnr.state.ga.us>; Fred Hay <Fred.Hay@dnr.state.ga.us> 
Sent: Friday, May 17, 2013 3:57 PM
Subject: Sapelo Access








Mr. Miller,





I appreciate you taking the time to express your concerns related to Sapelo Island.  





Sapelo Island is much different than mainland WMAs. It is managed as a limited access island. The facilities and infrastructure are not designed to accept unlimited public access, so user rules and regulations were put in place to restrict public use. Ferry access and motorized vehicle use that you mentioned are a couple of those rules that protect the island from unlimited public access. These rules were developed in the 1990s through public hearings and committee recommendations that included the numerous entities and public interests that make up Sapelo Island. A complete list of the rules and regulations may be found under Rule 391-4-6-.06 Access and Transportation Rules on the Secretary of States website(http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/docs/391/4/6/06.pdf )





Hunters( or any WMA user) may access the island using their personal boat through the hunt camp dock at Moses Hammock almost any time of the year. The only closed dates for access are during our quota hunts when we have the campground full of quota hunters. Once at Moses Hammock you may walk or bicycle the entire North End of the island. 





Again I appreciate you taking the time to voice your concerns. If you have further questions or would like to discuss the rules regarding Sapelo, please don’t hesitate to email me or to call me at 912-262-3173.





Sincerely,





David





David Mixon


Coastal Region Supervisor


One Conservation Way 


Brunswick, GA 31520


912-262-3173


----------



## seriadlata (May 22, 2013)

I is really frustrating that we are losing WMA land, Resource officers and access to fishing areas due to budget cuts, but the DNR can spend all of these funds to support an area that only allows access to a select few. It really ticks me off that someone on the island is willing to rent me his truck, but it is illegal for me to drive, while he can drive all he wants. In what world is that equal access?


----------



## seriadlata (May 23, 2013)

After a review of the 2014 Appropriations Bill, it looks as though the Wildlife Resource Division is looking at yet another cut to its operations budget. Services will need to be cut somewhere. Given the current regulations governing access to this WMA, I would much prefer that they start looking at this location for cuts. I already do not get to use Charlie Elliott services on Monday and Tuesday due to cutbacks.


----------



## seriadlata (May 23, 2013)

Below is the email I just sent to David regarding this issue. Please let me know your thoughts regarding my proposed changes.

David,
    I appreciate your time regarding this issue. I understand that you are enforcing the regulations as published in your previously included reference. I appreciate the fact that you are not the person responsible for passing these regulations. 

However, since these regulations were passed in the 1990's and the appropriations environment is much changed since that date, I think it may be time to review these regulations. A few simple changes to the regulations could have a large impact to the equality of access of these public facilities. I will be contacting Rep. Allen Peake, and encouraging others to contact their State Politicians, in an attempt to get the following changes made.

1) Appropriately licensed persons wishing to utilize an open recreational activity (hunting, hiking, bike riding, beach going, bird watching, camping, sightseeing, etc.) should be allowed to make his/her own Ferry reservations.
2) To reduce the impact to the ecosystem and to allow equal access, the WMA roads should be closed to all non-official motorized vehicles. All persons which are not on official business should have to walk and/or ride bikes on WMA roads.
3) Given the restriction to motorized vehicles, bicycles should be allowed on the ferry if space is available. 

As public funds are utilized to maintain, staff, and operate these facilities, equal access should be provided to all persons. Discriminatory regulations regarding publically funded services should not be allowed.

Given the amount or recreational opportunities that have been lost in recent years due to funding shortages, and given the current discriminatory policies that restrict access to these facilities, without my previously listed changes to the regulations, I find it impossible to support continued public funding of these services. I see that the FY 2014 appropriations bill shows yet another cut to DNR funding. Perhaps, given the low number of persons utilizing these facilities, these services should be looked at as an opportunity to decrease costs without harming as many persons.

I look forward to your feedback to these recommendations and I will postpone contacting Rep. Peake until you have had a chance to respond. I do this so that I can include your response in my letter to him. 

Again, thank you for your time.

-Robert Miller


----------



## grasskiller (May 24, 2013)

I use to hunt sapelo a great bit. We use to rent a truck from a resident name george before he passed. We would dock at the north dock and there would be a truck waiting at the dock for us. He had several mobile homes that he would rent out and that is where we would stay. The rules about the truck back then which was about 5 years ago was that you could only hunt dog patch rd and a few other rds. You could not go passed dog patch rd. Dont know if they changed the regulations but you may want to check in to driving to dog patch rd. I remember the rest of the island you had to walk or ride a bike or at the mercy of hiring a driver. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 24, 2013)

If the ferry is paid for with GA tax funds, then all GA taxpayers should have the same access to said ferry.

As far as the roads, the WMA lease probably has some clause about maintaining the roads for local travel, but not the general population.

Having spent quite a bit of time on both the Outer Banks of NC and the FL Keys, I'm betting a mixture of federal and state funds support Sapelo island.  That makes for a crazy morass of regulation and rules that becomes a nightmare to navigate.

I'd bet the ferry is subsidized through some federal program that allows for local residents only unless "sponsored".


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 24, 2013)

Most of the island is owned by the state of GA... not leased.


----------



## seriadlata (May 24, 2013)

Danny,
     I thought that was the case. I am not sure about funding source for the ferry, but, it is opperated by the DNR.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 24, 2013)

Kevin, just curious, but what kind of small game hunting were you doing. Just my opinion... but I can't imagine going to that much trouble to hunt during small game hunts on Sapelo... private boat or no private boat. 

We go to Ossabaw about every other year for deer/hog hunting and it's alot of work getting all the gear to and from the island.


----------



## seriadlata (May 29, 2013)

Small game hunts include Hogs, which is what we hunt with black powder. In addition, there are several sign in archery deer hunts and a sign in hog hunt. Plenty of opportunity to hunt, if you were given fair access.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok,,, let me start by saying I have been hunting sapelo for over 25 years now, quota's, small game and speacial hog hunts, we go at least 4 times a year. I have never been over there without my own boat IT IS the only way to go in my book. By doing this we dont depend on anyone but ourself, when small game or speacial hog hunt we take the mountain bikes with a small homemade flat trailer for pigs and firewood, and quite frankly we have the time of our life. I am glad the access is restricted in such a way as to keep the island from turning into another , jekyl, tybee, or anyother coastal island that people have free range too. Call Us crazy or stupid whatever you like but we think it is just fine. This hunt takes planning and is what hunting was 100 years ago to us and thats what keeps us comming back. I have heard complaints of various issues why people dont like the situation or the animals or access, but to a lot of people who continue to go every year will tell you,, 90% of the fun of the trip is getting there and overcomming the issues you dont have on a lot of easy access WMA's. And bottom line it really isint that hard to fend for yourself. With good planning it really dosent take that much. We cant wait to get back for sign in archery this year


----------



## Brooks Family Farm (Sep 5, 2014)

What size boat would someone consider is the smallest to safely navigate from the Mainland to the island? I have a boat, but no experience with intercoastal travel.


----------



## Brooks Family Farm (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a friend who has hunted deer on Sapelo during a Quota Hunt. He said all deer were hung in a cooler until ready to depart, but hogs couldn't be hung with deer. So, would I have to transport my hog(s) back to the mainland every day, or is there an alternative? Not going to even think of trying to bring multiple large coolers along!


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 5, 2014)

Brooks Family Farm said:


> What size boat would someone consider is the smallest to safely navigate from the Mainland to the island? I have a boat, but no experience with intercoastal travel.



I saw folks do it in a "smallish" john boat with a 20hp motor and make 2 trips.  Take a map, compass and GPS.  "Back in the day" (i.e. 15yrs ago) we thought we'd find it easy, no map and no compass and ended up in Darien. Quite an adventure - I almost wrote it up for Field&Stream "It happened to us".  LOL


----------



## GLS (Sep 5, 2014)

ridgerunner404 said:


> Ok,,, let me start by saying I have been hunting sapelo for over 25 years now, quota's, small game and speacial hog hunts, we go at least 4 times a year. I have never been over there without my own boat IT IS the only way to go in my book. By doing this we dont depend on anyone but ourself, when small game or speacial hog hunt we take the mountain bikes with a small homemade flat trailer for pigs and firewood, and quite frankly we have the time of our life. I am glad the access is restricted in such a way as to keep the island from turning into another , jekyl, tybee, or anyother coastal island that people have free range too. Call Us crazy or stupid whatever you like but we think it is just fine. This hunt takes planning and is what hunting was 100 years ago to us and thats what keeps us comming back. I have heard complaints of various issues why people dont like the situation or the animals or access, but to a lot of people who continue to go every year will tell you,, 90% of the fun of the trip is getting there and overcomming the issues you dont have on a lot of easy access WMA's. And bottom line it really isint that hard to fend for yourself. With good planning it really dosent take that much. We cant wait to get back for sign in archery this year



A refreshing attitude.


----------

